# Umbau Faunus LSD von Bees auf DT Swiss Dämpfer



## Iggy80 (6. Juni 2005)

Kann man eigentlich problemlos (ohne was am Rahmen zu verändern) irgendwelche anderen Dämpfer im Faunus LSD von 2002 fahren als den Bees Dämpfer? 

Wenn ich einen DT Swiss Dämpfer, der in den neueren Modellen verbaut ist, fahren will, was muss dann am Rad umgebaut werden?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## Bigboy (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

also du kannst  einen DT-Swiss 210 mit neuentwickelter Verlängerung einbauen. Anschauen kannst du ihn bei www.charlys-bike-point.de
Umbauten sind nicht nötig. Dein Händler kann ihn auch bei Centurion
direkt bestellen und einbauen. ich habe diese Variante seit dem Wochenende.
Funktioniert gut, Fahrwerk ist aber konstruktionsbedingt sehr straff. Beim
Bees weiss man ja nicht wie der funktioniert hätte, weil es ja nie einen solchen gab.

Du hast noch eine zweite Variante, den LRS von German Answer( im Centurion verbaut). Habe ihn 2 Jahre gefahren. Performance etwa ähnlich wie DT, aber hatte immer Probleme mit Dichtigkeit (ölte an der Zugstufenschraube).

Also beide kannst du ohne Umbauten fahren.

Eine letzte Möglichkeit wäre auch der Langhubdämpfer von Manitou, passt auch ohne Umbauten(Reifengrösse vis max 2.1).Keine Erfahrunf hiermit.  

Ich glaube die beste, allerding auch teuerste Lösung ist der DT-Swiss.

Also viel Glück mit deinem neuen Dämpfer

Grüße von bigboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunusbiker (7. Juni 2005)

Iggy80 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich problemlos (ohne was am Rahmen zu verändern) irgendwelche anderen Dämpfer im Faunus LSD von 2002 fahren als den Bees Dämpfer?
> 
> Wenn ich einen DT Swiss Dämpfer, der in den neueren Modellen verbaut ist, fahren will, was muss dann am Rad umgebaut werden?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!



...ohne Worte!!!!

Warum wird nicht mal die Suchfuktion benutzt


----------



## Iggy80 (7. Juni 2005)

@ Faunusbiker: kam nach dem Posten meines Artikels auch auf die Idee...

@ Bigboy:

Mein Bees funktioniert noch recht gut, bin das Fahrrad allerdings auch noch nicht so oft gefahren. 
Meine Angst war nur, dass ich für den DT Swiss Dämpfer Umbauteile benötige, die ich wegen der Bergwerkpleite nun vielleicht nicht mehr bekomme. Aber da es ja scheinbar Räder von Centurion gibt, die die gleichen Abmessung wie das Faunus haben, dürfte man ja eigentlich auch noch in der Zukunft Dämpfer bekommen! Oder seh ich das falsch? 
Dieser Dämpfer von Charlys Bike Point zum Beispiel: ist der nur für das Faunus zu gebrauchen oder kann der auch in andere Räder verbaut werden? Wird der also auch noch in ein paar Jahren verfügbar sein?

Danke, 
Gruß Iggy


----------



## SLichti (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

beim Umbau von Bees auf DT ist in jedem Fall eine andere Wippe notwendig (silber natur).
Deine vorhandene ist schwarz und lässt ohne Umbau nur den LRS Dämpfer von GA zu !

Ein Umbau auf Manitou SPV ist übrigens ohne eine Feile nicht zu schaffen...  !!!

Gruß


----------

